# Northerner, Northerner



## Admin (May 26, 2009)

Northerner, Northerner

Just a quick little ditty,
So I hope you are sitting pretty
In honour of your participation on diabetessupport
Of which you are a huge part

It is one year today, you say
Since your diagnosis - 'd-day'
I for one am glad –
And hope you are not too sad
As without it you wouldn't be on our board
– of which you are quite the lord!

We cannot put a price
On your activity and advice
As you are always here
And full of support and cheer

You love to write a poem or two
And read them – we all do!
They cheer us up and make us smile
With your very own humorous style

We also know you like to keep fit and run
Which is a great thing to do hun
And inspiration for us all –
In it for the long haul

We all appreciate and love your posts
Of which, all the members – you have done the most!
You are a fine moderator, always keeping an eye
Making sure the boards don't go awry

Admin is particularly happy
To know such a positive chappy
And with this awful poem is trying to 
Say *thank-you* and you are a *true hero*!


----------



## sofaraway (May 26, 2009)

fantastic Admin! couldn't agree more, well done Northener you really deserve to be the hero of the month


----------



## bev (May 26, 2009)

Yes Northerner! Your a true hero!!
And we like you that much that we will even let you babble on about Kate Bush....


Well done!

Bev and Alex xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (May 26, 2009)

Amen! True, proper hero


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 26, 2009)

Well said Admin


----------



## katie (May 26, 2009)

lol good work admin


----------



## Hazel (May 26, 2009)

2 true heros, admin for setting up this forum

and

our true hero Northener

my thanks to you both for all you have done and continue to do

Hazel


----------



## mikep1979 (May 26, 2009)

congrats northerner. fully deserved


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2009)

congratulations northerner well done x


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2009)

Unaccustomed as I am to making thank you speeches,
Perhaps I’ll start and thank Kate Bush and all her finer features,
(Despite Bev’s claim her ears are those of pachydermic creatures!)
And can I thank the hospital for not involving leeches?
And all you lovely people here who make fantastic teachers – 
May you spend your later years on palm-fringed, sun-kissed beaches,
Drinking cocktails on the sand and eating juicy peaches - 
Please spread the word about these boards so many more can reach us!
Thank you Admin, I’ll end here…no more rhymes for ‘–eeches’!
( Or only ones I can’t fit in, like preachers, screeches, breeches!)


----------



## Munjeeta (May 27, 2009)

Another great poem! And congrats on hero of the month - truly deserved!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 31, 2009)

Truly deserved northerner well done


----------



## Tezzz (May 31, 2009)

*Wow*! So Northerner has gone to the *Wuthering Heights* of a Hero of the month!! 
He's always *Reaching Out* with his help.

*Don't Give Up* the good work..

I just had to mention something to do with *Kate*. 

Well done.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 2, 2009)

COngratulations form Kate and me. I spoke to Kate on the phone and she said to tell you how proud she is and that she can't wait for the next hot date with our hero!


----------



## Corrine (Jun 2, 2009)

And a fantastic well done from me to Northerner.  Very well deserved.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2009)

Caroline said:


> COngratulations form Kate and me. I spoke to Kate on the phone and she said to tell you how proud she is and that she can't wait for the next hot date with our hero!



Tell her I'll be wearing the lycra bodysuit!


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

hay northener is addict guna get a trophy x


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2014)

I would like to vote "Norhener" again. I know he has been on a few times but ! he has had a bit of a time over xmas & still there for us ALL !  well done ALAN


----------



## Redkite (Jan 15, 2014)

Hear hear.

How about a poem Alan?  You've had all this time off to think of one!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hear hear.
> 
> How about a poem Alan?  You've had all this time off to think of one!



Thanks Hobie 

I've already done one on this thread (that I had forgotten about! )


----------



## Redkite (Jan 15, 2014)

I challenge you to write an "Ode to Norovirus"!


----------



## KateR (Jan 15, 2014)

Emmal31 said:


> Truly deserved northerner well done



I quite agree with all eveyone has said.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2014)

Redkite said:


> I challenge you to write an "Ode to Norovirus"!



I'll try, but it might be gross!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 15, 2014)

You could include some phrases from the Gummi Bears thread.


----------



## Pete H (Jan 15, 2014)

Alan you have my vote


----------



## Redkite (Jan 15, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I'll try, but it might be gross!


Some of the funniest poems are the gross ones!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2014)

You deserve a rest Alan


----------



## Bloden (Jan 21, 2014)

Hazel said:


> 2 true heros, admin for setting up this forum
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Here here! You've helped me turn my life around. Couldnt have done it without you.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have to add my bit too - when i first started on this Forum i was, like all newly diagnosed diabetics, bewildered and confused but with lots of extremely helpful advice from Northerner, there seemed to be a light at the end of the tunnel.  Thank you very much


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 31, 2014)

3 pages of nice wishes cant be wrong !   Well done Alan


----------

